# SVM Precious Dawn TWINS!! PIC Overload!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

little dawn is bred to SilverAurora WhyNotKissMe. a PB AGS buck. 
Her sire is 
Volks Copper River King :


> LA Score VVE 89 VG
> 
> Sire: Woodhaven Farms Goomuk
> 
> ...


she is due 7-23-09 i'm thinking twins...I've never had a ND before. and I got her as a gift, so I might just sell her after she freshens to focus on the boers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*



> WhyNotKissMe


 cool name...LOL :greengrin:

She looks like a nice doe....Katrina..... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

thanks pam.

yeah whynotkissme....hmm..kiss a buck? I can think of a few reasons NOT to kiss a buck...unless its a kid. :greengrin:

yep..I think she's pretty nice..I dont know any of her sires ped names...but I guess I wouldnt because I know the boers. I'm gonna show her at the state fair for kicks and giggles in August


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

Your welcome Katrina.... :greengrin:

your so right about kissing a buck.....eww........but a cute little buck kid is tempting...a little peck on the cheek...LOL :greengrin:

Yeah I don't know her pedigree either ...but maybe someone else will....here on the goat spot... :wink: She may do well.... if you show her...... :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

As long as the pretty girl is, I'd say triplets.....possible twins :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

Twins or maybe triplets! 

She's very pretty. I like her.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

wow. 3?...I was thinking one...maybe two. guess i'm used to the big goats.

well three is good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

yea ...she is big....could be trips..... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

oh that second pic was taken a few weeks ago btw.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

Willow creek and woodhaven are Great lines! 
I am thinking triplets or twins. :girl: :girl: :boy: ! 
She is pretty!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

thanks jenna


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

well today is 134..only 16 more days to go.

heres some more pictures..but shes really big since she was out in pasture all day. so her left side is a bit out of porportion :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

woe... :shocked: she looks uncomfortable...

nice pasture... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

she seems to be doing ok...it was REALLY HOT today[attachment=0:u4cis0dx]Picture 098.jpg[/attachment:u4cis0dx] (in the direct sun.....) 
In the Blazing hot Alaskan sun :shocked: 
this must be a record....hottest summer?

thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*



> thanks!


 your welcome.. :wink:

wow... that is hot :shocked: :shocked: for Alaska.....nice thermometer though.... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

thanks... :greengrin:

its nice to see how cold...or in this case hot...it is before you go outside.

our regular mercury thermometer says 82 in the shade..still hot. (wheres the melting emoticon?!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

I say she has twins in there


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

cool. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*



> thanks... :greengrin:
> 
> its nice to see how cold...or in this case hot...it is before you go outside.
> 
> our regular mercury thermometer says 82 in the shade..still hot. (wheres the melting emoticon?!)


 your welcome... :greengrin: ..that is nice ..that you know the temp... before going outside.........just curious ...do you have air conditioning? :help: Alaska...I never knew.. it got that hot... :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

no air-conditioning..we've never needed it..but we could sure use it right now!

we have like 5 fans running in the house and 1 with the pigs, 1 with the chickens.

doesnt help that we have log and real river rock siding..sure it keeps the house warmer in the winer..but we dont need that now...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

Oh man ...what a bummer.....that has to be miserable.... :help:

real river rock ...oh boy... I can only imagine.... :doh:

Your doe is so big.....it will be a shock to me.. if she has only 2.... :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

yeah I'm curiuos as to what she haves...no preference on males or females though.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

Well Mother Nature must be confused- its been like mid 60's here all summer.
We usually have 80-90 here- Ill take that anyday over this miserable weather :sigh:

Hope you gets lots of little doelings soon


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

ah! it gave you our 60's and gave us your 80's! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

:ROFL: yep....LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

today is 142 for little dawn..her mom Molly is here visiting while her owner is on a trip.









Dawn and Molly


















And just for fun.....

new chicks








kaite sleeping with her head rested on the feed tub :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

nice goaties ...  ...Aww Katie looks comfy....Dawn and Molly are probably happy to spend time together...how sweet... :greengrin: :hug:

Cute little chickadees..... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

thanks!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

WOW that is hot for Alaska isn't it?

I love that picture of mom and daughter. You can sure tell they are mom and daughter.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

yeah actually its back to normal now. 64 F. much more comfortable. actually rained too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*



AlaskaBoers said:


> yeah actually its back to normal now. 64 F. much more comfortable. actually rained too!


the rain her has finaly stopped and the warm weather is back 

seems like the air stream probably changed :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn*

TWINS!!! Boy and Girl -- pics and more information to come soon...got friends over.

:leap: :leap: :girl: :boy:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: SVM Precious Dawn TWINS!! Picture Overload!*









The family..Dawn delivered all by herself, had a hard time with the concept of nursing, but she's caught on.

Buckling: North Star's Nanook. color?

























Doeling: North Star's Chickaloon (any ideas on color?)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww.....congrats....the babies are so adorable.....  :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations 

the boy is most certainly a Chamoisee not sure about the girl - wait till she drys off then I can help you.

Way to go Dawn :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah i thought he was a cham. but wasnt sure. I'm thinking Nanook for a name..it means polar bear.

thanks everyone! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome Katrina.. :greengrin: ....Nanook...is a cool name... :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> yeah i thought he was a cham. but wasnt sure. I'm thinking Nanook for a name..it means polar bear.
> 
> thanks everyone! :greengrin:


lol he is far from the coloring of a polar bear


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah..nanook is usually white. Nanook also means "master of bears" i suppose thats more fitting. LOL.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! :stars: 
I figured there were twins in there!

Nanook is a good name, I like it


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah I wanted to name one Cheechacko, but...i think it would better for a buck that is new to alaska. also means tenderfoot or greenhorn.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

went ahead and changed the girls name to North Star's Chickaloon ( a small small town near here..pop 213)

its beautiful up there, and the name doesnt sound so hippy-ish. lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

question:

the kids were born outside around 60F. now its 50F and windy. they have a heat lamps and shelter away from the wind...each other and mom to keep warm, think it'll be warm enough?

thanks


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

The boy is a broken chamoise, i love the white top knot its so fluffy.
I would call the girl a light red.
beth


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!! :stars: The boy is a cham. I can't tell for the girl... :shrug: They are adorable!!! :leap:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

awww... so cute. I think I want a nigi just so I can play her cute wittle babies!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww they are adorable! I love your names!!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh that boy is adorable! Congrats on the twins!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> question:
> 
> the kids were born outside around 60F. now its 50F and windy. they have a heat lamps and shelter away from the wind...each other and mom to keep warm, think it'll be warm enough?
> 
> thanks


 Yes... I think they should be OK.....as long as there are no drafts.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> Yes... I think they should be OK.....as long as there are no drafts....


30mph winds :wink:

oh well they made it. they were jumpin around this morning and incredibly loud

thank you everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep...I knew they would be alright....you must have.. a very nice shelter and setup for them.... :wink:

I do not like... those strong winds... they are torture.........and cold...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

plywood, three sided with a big gap in the corner...very fancy LOL.

so pam when are you breeding?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...they are way to cute! Congrats! :leap: The boy is a chamoisee with minimal white...the girl looks like a light gold with a bit of white? hard to tell from the pics....they are just really cute though!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:stars: :boy: :girl:


----------

